# Malay: aku mujo sangat orang yang kata



## Pivra

its in Malay... i get 2 words out of it ... aku and orang... can u help me translate what it means please


----------



## Roshini

First of all, what's mujo? well, get that meaning then it can be helped. Sorry no can do.


----------



## FrancescaVR

_Aku_ means *I *
_Sangat_ means *very/so*
_Yang_ means *that* 
_Kata_ means *say/* *said or word*
_Yang kata_ means *that was said*. 
_Mujo_ is synonymous to _mujur_ meaning *lucky, straight, happy* and *fortunate*.
_Orang_ means *people*

=========================

_*Aku mujo sangat, orang yang kata. *_

I think it means 
People said that I am so lucky/fortunate.
Or
People said that I am very happy
Or
Very/so fortunate (happy) I am, said people.
=============================================


----------



## Roshini

I think mujo here is a slang used in Malay. Its normally used by the native speakers. At times, we being native ourselves, don't get it. hehe...


----------



## FrancescaVR

Roshini said:
			
		

> I think mujo here is a slang used in Malay. Its normally used by the native speakers. At times, we being native ourselves, don't get it. hehe...


 
===========================

*Mujo *and *mujur *are standard Malay. The slang for *mujo* or *mujur* is *mujooo*.

Hope its clear.


----------



## Roshini

But here in Malaysia, we use mujur as a standard word. There's no such thing as mujo or mujooo. Hope its clear.


----------



## FrancescaVR

Roshini said:
			
		

> But here in Malaysia, we use mujur as a standard word. There's no such thing as mujo or mujooo. Hope its clear.


=============================
Thanks for the info(-:

Try google for mujur and mujo as standard language. You'll find explanations and about where it is being used as well. (-:

================================


----------



## Pivra

i found it in a Thai website...maybe mujo might be a jawi word


----------

